# Big E,--------Help



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

E, check my reply on my last post!! I need to know about the South end of Tybee, I made a mistake asking about the Lazaretta end. Is there a public boat ramp on the south end? Is that called Tybee Creek, can you help me catch some fish there?? Fishing from a boat, where and how would you fish Lazaretta and Tybee Creek??? Good Fishin, Jim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

South end is called "Back River" and there are no boat ramps right there. You'd have to put in at Lazaretto and then motor on through the winding creeks to get to it. I've never boat fished here, but if I was on a boat, I'd be on top of those fish in a heartbeat. If you bring the boat, I'll find the fish and all the shrimp and mullet you could ever dream of.


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Sounds good Big E, I have several boats. Maybe we can get together soon!! Thanks, Jim


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. I'll be working Tuesdays through Saturdays at a boating and tackle store. So, either Sundays and Mondays will be good, or maybe in the evenings after 7. Let me know.


----------

